# Touren um den Ossiachersee/Kärnten?



## Cooper6278 (20. Juli 2010)

Ich werde im August wieder einmal in Kärnten sein und möchte diesmal ein paar schöne MTB-Touren fahren. Der letzte Ad-hoc-Versuch ohne Karte endete bei einem Achtung Bärin mit Jungen-Schild + Stacheldraht. Die bemühte Dame beim Fremdenverkehrsamt teilte mit, dass es keine freigegebenen Mountainbiketouren gäbe.

Hat jemand von Euch Ahnung, ob das Stimmt. Über Routenvorschläge und vielleicht Links zu Karten wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Danke an alle bereits jetzt.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (21. Juli 2010)

Bin bei einem Urlaub am Ossiacher See öfter mal auf die Gerlitzen gefahren, oben so entlanggetrailt und hinten in verschiedenen Varianten wieder runter zum See.

Als Karte hatte ich glaube ich ne geliehene Kompass Karte.

Zur Vorinformation reicht sicher:

http://www.austrianmap.at

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cooper6278 (21. Juli 2010)

Danke. Ich bin wahrscheinlich von Kitzbühel ein bisserl verwöhnt.


----------



## iglg (22. Juli 2010)

Wir waren viele Jahre am Ossiacher See. Dort direkt ist es nicht so toll mit MTB-Routen.
Gerlitzen ist ok, hat aber auch viel Asphalt.
Dann gibt es die Ossiacher Tauern, wo man eine nette schöne Runde fahren kann.

Die ausgewiesenen MTB-Routen Richtung Nockberge fangen als dichtestes in Feld am See an. Von dort gibt es aber einige schöne Touren, die auch ausgeschildert sind. Auch Richtung Afritz (da ist ein Bikepark...)  kann man ganz nett biken.

Es ist nicht das MTB-Eldorado, aber mit etwas Anfahrt gibt es durchaus schöne Touren.

vg
Ingo


----------



## Ral6027 (22. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

bin ebenfalls Anfang August ebenfalls am Ossiacher See und möchte dort etwas biken. Gibt es dort geführte Biketouren, vielleicht einen Bike-Shop, der sowas anbietet? Hab schon bei GPSies etc. nach Touren geschaut, aber noch nichts Ansprechendes gefunden.


----------



## rize140 (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

es gibt sehr wohl schöne und anspruchsvolle Biketouren. So z.B. Ossiacher Tauern Trail - von Ossiach zum Tauernteich - rechts Abbiegen und entlang des Tauern Höhenweg zur Burgruine Landskron.
Oder über den Wanderweg Nr. 4 auf die Gerlitzen (Bodensdorf - Sonnberg - Manessen - Gerlitzen). Oder  Hoher Gallin (Bodensdorf-Höfling-Glanhofen-Debar-St.Bartlmä-Hoher Gallin-Knasweg) sind allerdings sehr viele Wege und man verfährt sich leicht.
Oder in den Nockbergen (nock bike - Sportschule Krainer in Feld am See ca. 20km von Ossiacher See entfernt) Viele Anspruchsvolle Routen - von gemütlichen Seeradeln bis knackige Uphills und deftigen Downhilltrails alles vorhanden. 
Das eine Info Dame keine konkrete Auskunft über MTB Trails geben kann ist klar - sitzt wahrscheinlich nie auf einen Bike. Diese Auskünfte habe ich auch des öfteren in anderen Ländern schon erhalten und habe mich immer auf eigene Faust durchgeschlagen.

Falls noch Infos benötigt wird,  einfach anschreiben!!

lg Wolf von Ossiachersee


----------



## Baroensche (9. August 2010)

iglg schrieb:


> Wir waren viele Jahre am Ossiacher See. Dort direkt ist es nicht so toll mit MTB-Routen.
> [...] MTB-Routen Richtung Nockberge fangen als dichtestes in Feld am See an. Von dort gibt es aber einige schöne Touren, die auch ausgeschildert sind. Auch Richtung Afritz (da ist ein Bikepark...)  kann man ganz nett biken.
> 
> Es ist nicht das MTB-Eldorado, aber mit etwas Anfahrt gibt es durchaus schöne Touren. [seh ich anners]



Guten Morgen,

kommen gerade aus Afritz zurück. Am Ossiacher See wirst nur viele Holländer und riesen Touriströme sehen.
Wir waren in Afritz stationiert (Sporthotel Mirnock) und haben dort ein "Bikepaket" gebucht. D.h. wir waren zu den geführten Touren mit dem Chef des Hauses unterwegs, der gleichzeitig Vorstand vom MTB-Club ist und auch in Villach dirket mit dem Tourismus zu tun hat. Mein Frauchen und ich haben also perfekt abgestimmte Touren gehabt (waren zu 2 unterwegs + Guide!)
Die "normalen" ausgeschilderten Routen aus der Bikekarte sind eher *Gähn* - die Geheimtipps sind das Zuckerchen ! Sind einen Singletrail/Downhill runter, den Du in keiner Karte findest ! Der Downhill im Bikepar Verditz is noch Enduro/AM tauglich, keine kaum künstlicher Blödsinn eingebaut und immer die Möglichkeit eine entschärfte Variante zu fahren, wenns zu schwer wird. Eine Tour mit der Sportschule in Feld am See gefahren - da hatten mer Pech mit der Gruppe - 20 Holländer in Sandalen... 
Allerdings wurden die wieder den Schotterwg runnter geschickt und wir sind einen geilen Singletrail runter - auch nirgends in Karten zu finden... 

Also von daher nicht die paar  scheuen - dann kommt dort jeder auf seine Kosten !

P.S.: Unser Guide hatte ne Cam an der Sattelstütze, so dass ich nun geile Vids von meinem Downhill habe...


----------

